
The Hacker News Experiment - InkweaverReview
http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/06/hacker-news-experiment.html
======
andyking
_What does it take to write the ultimate newsworthy article?_

Stick the words "Hacker News" in the post title and you're well on your way.

~~~
InkweaverReview
Good point.

I didn't even think about that. ;)

------
mattmaroon
I think the moral here is pretty simple, if you want points here just write
about current hot button topics.

If you could make a tutorial for programming an iPhone app that searches for
Tweets about Michael Jackson you'd get 100 points easy.

------
ErrantX
I guess you just found that the oddest of articles can prove popular. I
submitted a couple of my own pieces that I found really interesting and they
just, well, died instantly :) And a recent off-hand analysis of modern cyber
security brought in 1500 views...

One thing I do think is obiovus: unlike reddit and slashdot et all HN doesnt
care if it is a self-submission. I avoid self-submitting elsewhere but
deliberately take time to do so here. If it's not a popular article it will
die quietly but no one will bitch about the factyou submitted it :)

~~~
InkweaverReview
Good point.

On Hacker News you can submit your own articles simply because the community
really does take the time to judge whether or not the article is any good.

I've received some really helpful feedback and suggestions from Hacker News
members, and that is what I like most.

------
redorb
I think this post was a experiment in recursion -

"will an article work, that talks about what makes a article work"? hmmmm -
now how about 3x an article about this article that is of course about his 2
other articles. Fun.

~~~
InkweaverReview
Very good point. You are the first one to figure it out. ;)

------
indiejade
This might be more aptly titled "The Hacker News Linkbait Experiment".

~~~
PieSquared
Why? What did he do that was so linkbait-y?

From what I can understand, his aim was to create an article interesting to
read for the community around Hacker News. This article itself was an
observation about what the community finds interesting, as well as a note
about an anomaly he observed. Is there something wrong with that?

~~~
socratees
We don't even know who the authors of that site are. Just having an about me
section on the site would make the site more credible.

